

Slow and steady LOSES the race - seriously. - kanebennett
http://kanebennett.wordpress.com/2011/01/07/slow-and-steady-loses-the-race/

======
apedley
Completely agree.

And the tortoise and hare has been misinterpreted for generations. It isn't
slow and steady wins the race, it is perseverance wins.

------
kanebennett
What are your thoughts? :)

